

'discovery' of Bitcoin creator - pierre-renaux
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-26469895

======
bh3244
[http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/profile/SatoshiNakamoto](http://p2pfoundation.ning.com/profile/SatoshiNakamoto)

he comes out of hiding

